# Broken electric fencer energiser - where do I get it repaired???



## seoirse (5 October 2011)

I've got a Rutland fence unit, which I've had for 5 years+, it stopped working a few weeks ago and I'd like to see if its economical to repair it before I chuck it and buy a new one. I've tried Rutland but no-one ever gets back to me, so I tried farmcare as well as I've bought units from them in the past, though not this one, they didn't get back to me either. Anyone got any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (5 October 2011)

Whereabouts are you? I've got a Hotline; and took it back to the local depot which is reasonably local to me (Newton Abbot, Devon). They did it on the spot, excellent customer service and didn't cost a packet either!

But don't know about the make you've got. Sorry! You could ask around the local farming community and see where they go to have theirs done?


----------



## seoirse (5 October 2011)

I'm in Oxford. Might try asking at countrywide next time I go in?


----------



## maisie2011 (5 October 2011)

If you don't get any joy locally, try calling

Animal Health Supplies (Framlingham) Ltd
08700 843 450
http://www.animalheathltd.co.uk

They arranged for mine to be fixed a few years ago and I am sure they could help out - it wouldn't cost too much to post the energiser to them.


----------



## TheEngineer (5 October 2011)

They are a great firm, one of my customers, I am sure they will be of assistance.




maisie2011 said:



			If you don't get any joy locally, try calling

Animal Health Supplies (Framlingham) Ltd
08700 843 450
http://www.animalheathltd.co.uk

They arranged for mine to be fixed a few years ago and I am sure they could help out - it wouldn't cost too much to post the energiser to them.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## TheEngineer (5 October 2011)

Www.animalhealthltd.co.uk


----------



## terrierliz (6 October 2011)

Really suprised about Rutland - my energiser has had a couple of problems over the years and I have had nothing but first class service from them, really helpful and immediate response.  Maybe you caught them on a bad day.... I'd give them another call


----------



## springer1021 (6 October 2011)

I've got an Electric Shepard (Rutland) and Carrs Billington serviced mine.


----------



## JRT (6 October 2011)

I too have a Rutland and actually took it to them to get it repaired.  They were most helpful when I called for help.  You should definitely try again.  Also, I think that Countrywide may be able to help if you have one close to you.


----------



## FiFi61 (15 May 2014)

There's a guy on the net just Google Rutland energiser repairs he charged £65 all in free collect and del by courier 1 year warranty


----------

